# user url probleme



## ubuntu (28. Nov. 2009)

guten abend,
ich habe es entlich geschafft ispconfig zu "installieren"
wenn ich auf mein server übern broweser connecte z.b. http:12.123.232.322 dann bekomme ich auchdie index page zu sehe vom ispconfig.
wo steht herzlich willkommen

wenn ich bei ispconfig 3 unter sitze einen user anlege und versuche dadrauf zu connecten dann kommt immer seite nicht gefunden.... 

wenn ich den direckten link angebe z.b.http://12.123.32.234/test.de/web/index.htm 

dann kommt zugriff verweigert....

nun und jetzt bin ich am ende mit meinem lation^^

wie lautet denn nun die url für den user????

danke schonmal für eure tipps

mfg

ubuntu


----------



## Burge (28. Nov. 2009)

ispconfig benutzt namensbasierende vhosts, das heißt du kannst die seiten nur über ihren domainnamen erreichen.


----------



## ubuntu (28. Nov. 2009)

also kann ich mit ispconfig sag ich mal garkeine "seiten" erstellen.....?


----------



## Burge (28. Nov. 2009)

doch aber die brauchen ein domain womit du die dann ansprichst.

also kundenanlegen - webanlegen - dabei domain zuweisen . 

dann kannst auch diese domain aufrufen.


----------



## Till (29. Nov. 2009)

Als erstes mal musst Die Domain im DNS existieren und auf die IP DEines Servewrs verweisen. DSann rufst Du die Domain mit http://test.de im Browser auf. Wenn Du sie auch über www.test.de aufrufen möchtest, dann vergiss nicht auch einen DNS A-Record für www.test.de einzurochten und auto subdomain www in der Webseite zu aktivieren.


----------



## ubuntu (29. Nov. 2009)

sagen wir mal der "kunde" hat keinen domain, ist es dann noch immer möglich eine adresse zuzuweisen?
also z.b. http://123.23.322.322/kunde
langer rede kurzer sinn.
ich habe einen .de domain da muss ich was in der DNS zone ändern dann würde es klappen. (so weit ich mich richtig erinnern kann^^)
aber gehen wir mal davon aus ich hätte keinen domain was müsste ich dann machen?
ist es auch möglich sag ich mal meine .de domain über ispconfig laufen zu lassen?
weil dann hätte ich ja so viel space bis mein RS hdd voll ist?
nehmen wir mal an es ist möglich , ich denke mal dann müsste ich was im dns ändern in meinem domain!
damit ich weiter auf ispconfig geleitet werde, doch dann würde doch oben in der adress leiste die ip meines server stehen und nicht mehr meine domain wie kann ich das denn ändern?

ich weiß das waren jetzt mehrere fragen tut mir leid!
ich bin ein "anfänger" in diesem gebiebt.

ich bedanke mich schon für eure gedult und für eure verständniskeit.

mfg


----------



## Laubie (29. Nov. 2009)

also nochmal 
dein apache schlüsselt die an den server gestellten seitenanfragen nach der domain auf, welche du in den browser geschrieben hast.

Nachdem du also irgendeine adresse in deine Browserzeile getippert hast, wird dein Browser irgendwie* zu deinem Server geleitet und der erkennt das dann und gibt die entsprechende Seite zurück.

Und nun zu dem irgendwie*
Im normalen I-Net übernehmen diese Aufgabe die DNS-Server.
Hast du keine eingetragene Domain, dann kannst du aber auch in deinem Rechern die Hosts datei (bei windows liegt die irgendwo im System-Ordner) editieren. Da schaut windows zuerst nach. Und da die entsprechende IP eintragen.

Gruß
Laubie


----------



## ubuntu (29. Nov. 2009)

nun wenn ich ganznormal die ip meines RS angebe dann komme ich auf ispconfig darauf dann steht da auch herzlich willkommen

aber erstelle ich eine domain im ispconfig und versuche dann darauf zu connecten dann steht da immer das die url bzw. die seite nicht gefunden werden kann.

ich habe bei meinem domain anbieter eine "weierleitung" erstellt und da die ip meines servers angegben mit dem domain was ich bei ispconfig erstellt habe.
doch trotz dessen komme ich nicht auf die domain drauf was ich bei ispconfig erstellt habe.....


----------



## Burge (29. Nov. 2009)

und nochmal der apache arbeit namensbasierend.

Du kannst keine seite über eine ip Adresse auflösen.

betreibst du den ispconfig server local?

du musst eine bei einer domain ein a record eintragen der auf deinen server zeigt. dadurch wird da auch mit einer domain und nicht mit einer ip eingetragen.

Löse dich von den gedanken "weiterleiten" und zugriff via ip.


----------



## ubuntu (29. Nov. 2009)

ich denke mal das kann ich doch über die server config rausfinden.
ispconfig war schon fertig vorinstalliert auf der disb.
unter Server Config steht:
IP Adresse. 91.121.158.142
NetMaske: 255.255.255.0
Gataway: 192.168.0.1
hostname:servername.com
Namensserver:91.121.158.142

kann es sein das ich noch was in den einstellung von ispconfig ändern muss?


----------



## Till (30. Nov. 2009)

Du musst keine Einstellung in ISPConfig ändern, Du musst einfach nur die Seite über die Domain aufrufen und nicht die IP. Also, stell sicher dass die Domain wirklich auf die IP Deines Servers mit einem DNS A-Record verweist und dann dass Du diese Ip auch in den Einstellungen der Webseite ausgewählt hast.


----------



## F4RR3LL (30. Nov. 2009)

Denke das mit ubunutu ist geklärt der war gestern im irc. Hatte ne webweiterleitung seiner domain gemacht und keinen a record gesetzt. Wurde daher immer falsch weiter geleitet.


----------

